
The Loose Reins on U.S. Teenagers Can Produce Trouble or Entrepreneurs  - geebee
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/14/business/14scene.html?ex=1339473600&en=c774cdab55316f7b&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
geebee
Interesting article about how the lack of structure in the US (often cited as
a problem in education) may actually be a boon to teens who are more
interested in finding their own path.

One line surprised me a bit, though: "Ben also cited outsourcing, in this case
the ability to buy cheap programming from abroad, as helping business start-
ups."

Cheap server space and productive programming languages help a lot, of
course... but how many people here involved in start-ups would say that
offshored application development has been an important factor in starting
business?

